# 6 weeks pregnant ! :)



## Cleo (Jan 14, 2016)

Clearly I must be insane for going through another type 1 pregnancy ! But we are very very happy Isaac will be 2 at the end of March .... Baby nr 2 is due around 8th Sep (10 days before my 40th!).

Is anyone else on the forum pregnant ?! Xx


----------



## Lynn Davies (Jan 14, 2016)

God forbid if I was!!! 

Congratulations to the both of you - hope everything goes ok.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 14, 2016)

Congratulations! Hope everything goes smoothly for you 

I wasn't pregnant the last time I checked


----------



## Bloden (Jan 14, 2016)

Aw, that's fab news, Cleo! Congratulations.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 14, 2016)

Damn - I'm 66, had a hysterectomy when I was 45, and am married to a bloke who had a vasectomy years before my op so only fires blanks - I really think I could make some serious dosh selling my story if I was - still, you've got to keep trying to get pregnant, haven't you!!

Congratulations - not insane, not after doing it once already and knowing how hard it is - just VERY determined I'd say.

(Note to Self - don't argue with Cleo .....)


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 14, 2016)

At 58, I certainly hope not! Congratulations Cleo, great news.


----------



## Cleo (Jan 14, 2016)

Many thanks for all your lovely replies ! Alan - good to hear you're not pregnant 
when I read my question back I realised it wasn't put in the most diplomatic way  )) ups..sorry !
I guess I was just trying to see if anyone was in the same situation as me....The situation being a ridiculous amount of testing, carb counting, changing ratios and constantly changing pregnancy hormones that choose to do whatever they want to do without giving me any warning !  Oh and there's the wonderful hypo awareness that just disappears completly . 
I had *completly* forgotten just how intense this whole experience is (isn't there a term for that in psychology!?) BUT I'm just staying focus on the end result  
Thanks again for all your support ! X


----------



## Redkite (Jan 14, 2016)

Congratulations Cleo, hope it all goes smoothly


----------



## Flower (Jan 14, 2016)

Congratulations on your very happy news Cleo


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 14, 2016)

Congratulations Cleo.    No, like Northerner not pregnant either but work with several men who look like they might be.


----------



## Cleo (Jan 15, 2016)

Thanks !  X


----------



## Lindarose (Jan 15, 2016)

Congratulations Cleo! Your baby news is wonderful.  I wish you well x


----------



## AJLang (Jan 16, 2016)

Congratulations Cleo. I'm so pleased for you x


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 20, 2016)

When we had our second baby, there was no double boil washed dummies or cleaner than clean worktops etc. . Good luck with everything.


----------



## Lauren (Jan 25, 2016)

Congratulations Cleo, really thrilled for you


----------



## StephM31 (Jan 30, 2016)

Congratulations Cleo!  My little girl was 2 in Nov and I would love another one. Unfortunately, my eyes still haven't recovered from the first pregnancy and I've been having Lucentis injections ever since - 19 in total!  Just grateful to have one happy (most of the time!) and healthy one. Hope all goes well x


----------



## Cleo (Jan 30, 2016)

Thanks all!
Steph : wishing you the very best with your eyes , hope all goes well x


----------

